# Anyone had luck with "not quite" blastocysts?



## girl1970 (May 30, 2011)

Dear all

I had EC last Friday and got 6 eggs.  5 fertilised, and on Monday I was told I had 4 top quality 8 cell embryos and one slightly slower.  They said they wanted to wait until day 5 to put back blastocysts.  I was a little taken aback by this as I thought this was more for younger ladies.

Today I went in for ET and of the four good ones, two were still morulas and the other two were "starting" to become blastocysts.  So they put in the two that were the most developed.

I'm now worrying that they are developing too slowly.  Has anyone had experience of this?  and if I (hopefully won't come to this) have to do another cycle, should I insist on the day 3 transfer next time?

Any advice gratefully received!

xxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

hey girl70, 

I had 2 put back on day 6 (long long story).  On day 5 they were not blasto's but because I had to postpone for 24 hours the 2 best ones had turned into grade B blasto's overnight.  I was born 1971, so only a little younger than you (if you were a 1970 girl?)

2 weeks later I had a BFP but  sadly my pregnancy did not go well.  They had trouble implanting and were behind in their development until I lost them at around 10 weeks.  However I do suffer from Adenemyosis, which is a thickening and stagnation of the uterus, and Ive since found out I have 'sticky blood' (cardiolipin antibodies).  Both of these facts mean there was not a good blood flow to the uterus.  Add this to the car crash I had 6 days after transfer (and the adrenaline / cortisol this would have sent streaming round my body) and I don't think my poor little beans stood a chance.

Personally, I think you should take the advice of your clinic and not really insist against their advice unless you are absolutely certain you have got all your facts straight.  They go through years of training to get where they are and they do it every day, you have to trust they know their stuff.  Ultimately they do want you to get your positive as it looks good on their figures.

I know my outcome in the end was not great, but these were due to circumstance and I hope you see that day 5 (even day 6) blasto's have a really good chance to become a BFP


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi girl1970,
My understanding is that by letting the embryos develop to blasts (or pre- blasts) the embryologists have a much better idea of which are the best ones most likely to succeed. They have less certainty with day 3 embies. In my case we had 8 embies at day 3 of different stages. By day 5 we had 4 morulas (pre-blasts), with 2 looking particularly good, one better than the other 3. We opted for eSET of the best one. They took the remaining to day 6 but all the others had stopped developing by then so they didn't even freeze them. Fingers crossed, but I have just had my first BFP with our one & only advanced morula.

My understanding is that the others wouldn't have survived but at day 3 you couldn't tell. 

Good luck


----------



## girl1970 (May 30, 2011)

hi both

Thanks so much for replying - it's made me feel much better about it.  Really useful to hear. I think the stress of the 5 day wait and not really comprehending what they said at the clinic knocked me a bit yesterday.  And I just had the news today that the others haven't really developed, so no frosties.  But I know the clinic have my best interests at heart, and they've done their job.  My job now is thinking positively over next two weeks!  

Mandymoo - so sorry to hear of your experience,  and with an accident...    Are you fully recovered now?
PS yes I am a 1970 girl, I should change my age as I'm now 41, ouch.  but I've forgotten my password!

Helen - many congratulations on your bfp! Enjoy the next few months.

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Girl1970,
I had 7 transfers in the past. All of my blasts(4) never ever ended up with pregnancy. And all other day 3 ones gave me 3 pregnancies. So for 8th transfer should be in mid Dec. I am demanding for day 3 transfers and my doc and embryologs go with it..
Just be positive.
If they are good enough they will work.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## girl1970 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Kuki - thanks for replying.  I'm trying not to think ahead, but if it comes to a follow up appointment with the doctor I will ask them about this.    Until then, I will keep positive for this cycle.  I think I had some AF twinges yesterday which corresponds to implantation time, so there is definitely hope!

Good luck for your December ET...

xxx


----------

